# Cold Smoked Gouda



## stwallace (May 10, 2011)

This is my first time trying to cold smoke anything and using my new MES.  I set the temp to 100 degrees and opened the vent all the way with cheese on top.  I cant get the wood chips to produce smoke, which I do believe is do to the low temp but other than using the amazin smoker what can I do?  I am going to purchase one of those as well but for now i'm stumped.  I cant seem to find many threads that talk about this situation.  And I will attach some Qviews as soon as i'm done.  Thanks guys.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

The MES won't produce smoke at that low of temp. 

What you might try until you get your AMNS is Place a small pan in the bottom of the smoker and place one briquette of Charcoal and some wood chips around it and use that to produce smoke.  It should be able to produce enough smoke without raising the cabinet temp too high. 

Others may come along with other ideas.


----------



## stwallace (May 10, 2011)

Yet another good idea.  Thanks Beer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 10, 2011)

soldering iron and coffee can works.


----------



## alelover (May 11, 2011)

Once you get an AMNS you could smoke your cheese in a cardboard box if you wanted to.


----------



## scarbelly (May 11, 2011)

I used to light chips in foil packets with lots of holes in them and stick them in the bottom of the smoker or BBQ is how I started smoking cheese. The packets last about 30 min so you have to use several to get 2-3 hours of smoke in.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

The MES is so well insulated that even a soldering iron can raise the temp high enough to melt the cheese. You may need to put a pan of ice in there to keep the temp down.


----------



## stwallace (May 11, 2011)

Alright well I ordered the AMNS.  I finished up last night with some smoked almonds, walnuts, and of course gouda.  I think the cheese might be ok, i'm going to let it sit in the fridge for a bit.  The nuts on the other hand didnt turn out the way I would have liked them to but the walnuts I must say aren't too bad.  Qviews to come, I almost forgot to snap some pics before I wrapped it up and put away but later today I will post them.  Thanks for the help everyone.

Sean


----------



## stwallace (May 11, 2011)

This is almonds and walnuts with.... ( ) = is what I did different.

1 egg white (2)
1 tablespoon water
1 pound whole natural California Almonds (I eyeballed it and did the same with the walnuts)
2 tablespoons wasabi powder (3 Tablespoons)
2 teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons cornstarch











This is it all done after I already put it away and almost forgot to take pics.  Not too sure on how the cheese with turn out but i nibbled a little off and it seemed pretty good.

The nuts are actually pretty good but I will be doing it different next time..


----------



## beer-b-q (May 11, 2011)

Looks good, what method did you end up using?


----------



## stwallace (May 11, 2011)

Well I smoked the almonds for a few hours before putting in the cheese then to create the smoke for the cheese I placed 2 briquettes on a pie pan of wood chips and left the door cracked to keep it around 100 degrees.  Thats really all I did.  I lost track of the actual times of everything though in the mix...  Lots of good ideas though, thanks everyone for your input.


----------

